# Can I please try to draw ur betta?



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi umm I would love to draw ur betta so send me a photo and name of ur betta and I will send the drawing back to u 😀.


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is one I did of angle. It's my art style


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That's so cute! Could you do Speckles? He's a Koi Plakat. Sorry he's laying down, he can't swim very well


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sure! When i am free


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Here u go dangerous it's speckles


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

LOL he looks funny


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

its cute though :BIGkissy:


----------



## Tearflame (Aug 14, 2015)

Could you draw my male blue/red halfmoon, Zora? Sorry if the picture is bad, I took it with my phone and Zora never sits still


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sure tear


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

Here u go tear. It's zora


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Cute! Can you make bubbles? I love your drawings!


----------



## betta fish lover2323 (Aug 21, 2015)

i will do him later


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok thank you!


----------

